# Betta garden!



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

My wife has said if I sell some of the junk I have in the den that I can build a tank case and start a betta garden. I'll have room for about 6.

Should I do 3 separated 10 gallons, 6 2.5 gallons, 6 3 gallons, a 5 way separated 20 long and a bio cube 8 planted...

Ahh decisions, decisions. It will be a couple months any way. I cut my hands badly Saturday morning when a glass light fixture broke in my hands, and will not be able to work with tools for 6-8 weeks.


Opinions are welcome on the "ideal" arrangement for 6'ish betta's and their viewing audience. 1 staple will be live plants any which way it is done. I'm an aquatic plant nut.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

bettas cant live toghter unless divided or a sority tank of femals but i would do like many 10 gallons


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would do 6 2 1/2 gallons so you can have more bettas. lol I'm sorry about your accident with the light fixture.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I agree with dramaqueen. Hope the hand heals up fast. At least you can get some R&R


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

That gives me an idea (uh oh  )


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

1/2 gallon is to small the half a gallon you guys said thats not good


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

I know males can not live together, and only certain females work in sorority. I should have said divided 10 gallons, not separated I suppose. 

3 divided 10 gallons, or several dividers in a 20 long, or the others mentioned. and I've love 6 10 gallons ifish but I do not have that much room to work with.

While 6 2.5's will look nice, like little windows into water worlds that is alot of filtration to buy or a heck of a singular filtration system for them all.

3 divided 10 gallons would probably be the easiest maintenance wise.

The many divided 20 long would be very nice to look at, but may be a bit too stressful on the boys.

The idea is to keep 6 males making a nice display piece for the house and promote optimum betta happiness.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

ifish said:


> 1/2 gallon is to small the half a gallon you guys said thats not good


 I think they meant 2.5 gallons, not half gallons. half gallons are not even a consideration for me.

so you know ifish, I am an experienced fish keeper, I have been doing it over 25 years. I'm just looking for ideas so that I can give the fish a nice home and make a nice display for the house.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

so 3 divided10 gallons. thats preaty good also


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

oh 2.5 gallon is what i have


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I can't wait to see what you create and how it turns out...

This is def. a neat idea.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

i agree i wish i could but my parents made it clear i can only have a fish at a time but a betta isnt just a fish is a love , hobby and a pass tme, but ill focus love on just one for now


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Its a hobby and a passion for me!! lol


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I love having my betta. Lol, I woke up yesterday morning and looked over and my betta was sitting in the center of the front of the tank staring in my direction....flapping...lol. 

I'm like how cute haha. It was time for his first feeding lol.


----------



## ashleyALE (Jul 1, 2008)

hahaha


62 half gallons! please do that!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

neenjar said:


> half gallons are not even a consideration for me.


 
They are for me!!


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

ashleyALE said:


> hahaha
> 
> 
> 62 half gallons! please do that!



way more work than I'm willing to deal with :lol:


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

I wouldnt do the 20 long. I have one and they are only 30" long, the standard 10g is 20" long. so its basically like trying to divide a 10g 4 ways which doesnt work (in my weird way of doing math). So unless you could divide the 20g long 3 way and down the middle long ways once, to make 6 total then I dont think it would be very effective, or 2 20g longs 3 ways each. My vote is for the 3 10gs but then you have to buy 3 heaters and such.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I think that the six 2.5 gallons would LOOK the best!! That would be AWESOME!! I cannot wait to see what you come up with!! Sorry about your hands. Ouch!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

I say the divided 10 gallons. Gonna look great! Sucks about your hands.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Buying 3 heaters or 6 small pad heaters plus filtration, lighting, plants and such will not be an issue. I'm 13 years settled in my career, budget well, and will be selling the "junk pile" that is currently in that space on craigslist to subsadize the project. I will save for a couple months, then start buying. I will probably start mid to end of august and finish with all the fish around new years.

I plan on getting some nice betta from thailand so that will not be cheap. Or maybe some US bred that have that wow factor. I'm a crown tail fan so most will be CT's and probably an HM or two. But my current Zeus will be the only store bought one as the stores in my area usually have poor selection.

Two 20 longs is not a bad idea either and would allow for a very nice aquascape.

I'm leaning towards 3 10's or 6 2.5's. If I go the 2.5 route I will probably not do filtration and just do weekly 100% changes. Live plants add some filtration.

If I go with the 10's I will probably get 3 penguin 100b's. Bio wheels rule!!!


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

If you do the 6 2.5g you might want to look in to a way to make a barrackes thing that you can drain and fill at the turn of a valve so you can change their water easier.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I think 3 divided 10 gallons would be the best.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Water changes would probably be easier with 2 10 gallons than 6 2.5 gallons.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Another option I am considering is 4 2.5 gallons an a bio cube 8 or 14. Two 2.5's on the top shelf, the bio cube in the middle, and two 2.5's below the bio cube.

Yeah I really want one of those bio cube systems. The look great for plants, a betta [bc8] or sorority [bc14] and some cherry shrimp if they do not end up as dinner.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

neenjar said:


> I plan on getting some nice betta from thailand so that will not be cheap. Or maybe some US bred that have that wow factor. I'm a crown tail fan so most will be CT's and probably an HM or two.


 
You can always order from me 

I have:
half-suns (Red coppers and good blue ones, I also have a black and red marble),
crowntails (red and red cambodians mainly),
halfmoons (red and blue), 
veil tail double tails (fourth of july look to them), 
double tail half-suns (new twist to the Red Crusaders, he he he)


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> You can always order from me
> 
> I have:
> half-suns (Red coppers and good blue ones, I also have a black and red marble),
> ...


Wow, I shall keep that in mind!T he half sun and dt half sun sound amazing! When I'm ready can you provide pics of the fish?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

neenjar said:


> Wow, I shall keep that in mind!T he half sun and dt half sun sound amazing! When I'm ready can you provide pics of the fish?


 
Soon. I just oredered some double tails to breed in to the lines so I'll have the pics soon. If I can figure out the pics. It always says that the file won't work or something


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> If I can figure out the pics. It always says that the file won't work or something


you have a pm, I can assist with that, I am a computer engineer by trade ;-)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow! Its great to have access to someone who can answer our computer questions!


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Wow! Its great to have access to someone who can answer our computer questions!


Heh, to a point.... I do this for work,answering questions for free on my time is not my idea of fun, but basic things like how to post forum pics I'm happy to help with! other things that require thought or troubleshooting, well that is "work" for me, and while I will do it, it is not FREE


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I understand.


----------



## LilMermaidGirl (Jun 4, 2009)

I like the idea of the 20 long didvided. But like you said it may cause stress to the ones in the middle having other fishies on both sides of them. Maybe if there's enough space and you just put enough plant coverage to hide some/most of the dividers so they really have to look to see the other fish, not just a quick glance and be all flaring all the time. 

If that doesn't work I say the 10 gallons. I think it might look a little silly imo (just my opinion) to have a bunch of smaller tanks lined up near each other. Plus I don't really like the smaller tanks anyways.


----------

